# Do you guys let your cat lick you?



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

My little Belle, licks my face, neck, ears, nose, chest, arms.... it goes on and on. She just purrs away and sometimes kneads (which hurts my face). She does it right before she goes to sleep, and like any other toddler, she fights the sleep HARD. So I let her do it so she will go to sleep, because that crying right before she goes to sleep is just too much for me to handle. 


So it made me curious as to whom else let's their kitties lick them?


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine don't try to very often, but whenever they do, I let them. I think it's sweet.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I think it is sweet too. I let them do it whenever they want.


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

yes, of course, but i don't lick back.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, and I consider it an honor


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

mimitabby said:


> yes, of course, but i don't lick back.


Ha, this was cute. It made me laugh. 




Thank you everyone else who answered.... my hubby looks at me like I am gross, when I let her do it. So I was just curious as to who else does it.


----------



## cobra4246 (May 16, 2010)

Yes only my hands and arms


----------



## SerenityFL (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes. Every single one of my cats licks me. My oldest cat licks my face and hands a lot. The other cats like to lick my head, lick my hair, try to eat my hair....I fail to understand.

I have licked back. My older cat, Serenity, sometimes licks me non stop so I'll grab her and lick her back.

She doesn't seem to appreciate that very much and will lick where I just licked her to get rid of my "germs".


----------



## Jackson Smith (Dec 7, 2009)

My cat never licks me, but he bites my nose sometimes. I bite his ear sometimes.


----------



## catlady2010 (Feb 4, 2010)

I feel proud and honored to accept any sign of affection my cats bestow upon me  Now when dogs try to lick me...yuck.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

My cats and my sister's dogs get the same treatment, they can lick my arms, hands, legs, and feet, but the head is strictly off limits.

I know for a fact that ten seconds ago they were licking their butt, and the dogs leave slobber and the cats try to scratch four layers of my face off... no thanks.


----------



## suzeaa (Oct 24, 2010)

I usually get one small lick on the cheek after Percy makes biscuits on my face. That comes after several cold nose touches on my cheek, and before fully draping himself over my whole face to smother me to death. 

It's his morning ritual to wake me up for breakfast.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Yep - Tuffy loves to lick me when he's waking up or going to sleep - tries to eat my hair too - I dont' get that one -but whatever - he's so sweet when he licks --


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ninja licks my eyelids. Its sweet but OUCH!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

I have very clean eyebrows and ears.

Aanyone who implies that kitty saliva isn't a ancea should be BANNED!!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

I sure do. Alice loves to clean my hands and she'll hold me with her front paws so I can't get away. Both Alice and Samantha give me kisses on the nose or lips. Love bites are always included. I think it's sweet. :smile:


----------



## ShellyBird (Aug 11, 2010)

catlady2010 said:


> I feel proud and honored to accept any sign of affection my cats bestow upon me  Now when dogs try to lick me...yuck.


Lol, I feel the same way. The ONLY place I let my dog and my Mom's dog lick me is, my feet. They can only be little dog's, big dogs are just not allowed licks are completely disgusting.


----------



## fishyhelper288 (Oct 23, 2010)

Tigger just about breaks my nose with head butts... nose touches, but only occationally ill get a single lick on the cheek, hes is such a quiet lover, and likes to hold long conversations, hes also a brute with the other kitties, wrestles hard with the baby, but will settles and clean/be cleaned at night when we go to bed...

Misha has a mouth, and you can see out the other end when she yowles.... She is a total lover, licks hands, nibbles and cleans, she also suckles on fuzzie blankies, and even adopted the baby, even lactated for him! shes mama kitty to my tiny pride of three... 

Ziggy is an instant purr box, look at him with a smile and a blink, and he'll purr the roof off, he is only recently calmed down enough to sleep in the bed with "the family" but no kisses or head butts

I imagine those that kiss more, are not just obviously more affectionate, but, feel they have a parental duty, weither they see you as their kitten, or just a trusted "family member" I suppose is up for debate... but I do find it an honor to recieve such a bonding ritual.... I mean its better than getting peed on... an unmistakeable sentiment of distaste lol


----------



## Lu_Bloodmoon (Oct 25, 2010)

Lestat likes to lick my hands and arms so I let him do it, although sometimes it's too much for my delicate skin hehe.

He doesn't try to reach for the face... He likes to put his nose close to mine and sometimes puts his paw on my cheek. I think it's so cute. I like to think he's saying that he loves me.


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

Teddy and Leo both lick my hands and arms when they are being affectionate.

Teddy used to lick my face in an attempt to wake me up but it scared me so bad one time that I think I freaked the bejezzes out of him and he hasn't done it since. He also used to like to lick the tender flesh on the back of my arm. Not in short kitty licks but in one long swipe like a dog. He scared me so bad the second or third time he did it that I accidentally elbowed him. Yes, I'm violent in my sleep. Now Teddy will nudge me with one paw to slightly wake me before licking me. Smart cat.

Course the running joke on this forum is that the Beautiful Bengal Boys are just taste testing me to see if I'm properly aged before they eat me


----------



## lady croft (Oct 11, 2010)

I let her lick, too. But before she does this, she first bites me hard, then starts to lick trying to heal me


----------



## NRD (Mar 31, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes and yes.

Hersh started first, he licks arm and hand and occasionally face. He has a very sandpapery tongue that really hurts, used to wake me up in the middle of the night, but I let him as I was honored and didn't want to hurt his feelings. Now I turn away after a few seconds, and he stops but curls up next to me.

Blizzy has the most gentle, little lick of my fingers to show affection, maybe two or three times and he's done. For him, that's being demonstrative.

Little Hersh gives little licks to my hands just before settling down in my lap.

Snowball, my female, gives my chin little love bites and then licks it, also gives me nose bumps.

I enjoy them all--as someone said, sure beats other things they could be doing!


----------



## NinjaCat (Oct 6, 2010)

Yes. I let them lick me. I think it's cute and sweet. Though it's mostly Rocky. When he's hungry. And he bites me after he's finished licking me.


----------



## bkitty (Aug 17, 2009)

I only have 1 licker but the rest are smurglers. Since all my guys are bottle raised it seems to be a reversion to baby behavior where they grab a corner of my shirt or jammies and suck, drool and knead.


----------



## Pineapple (Oct 24, 2010)

Hehe, everyone's stories are so cute. Pineapple doesn't lick too often, but she does give love bites quite often.


----------



## kitty13 (Jul 20, 2010)

Funny post! I let all of mine lick me and like catlady2010 I don't let my dogs lick me. lol


----------



## raecarrow (Oct 27, 2009)

kitty13 said:


> Funny post! I let all of mine lick me and like catlady2010 I don't let my dogs lick me. lol


At least a cat lick doesn't leave you dripping in slobber


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Bella loves to lick and she has the sharpest little tongue. It hurts after a while!


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

GROSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! AHHH! *blueahhh*

I just drank some eggnog, and Wesley was going crazy over the smell and wanted some.

Kept climbing all over me trying to get to the glass.

So I held the glass away, and meant to breath on him since I'm sure my breath smelled like it, and gloat that at best he can only sample the flavor from a burp....

But he lunged and LICKED the inside of my bottom lip with the top lip getting wet cat nose on it before I could fully close my mouth and recoil. *shudder*


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Ducman69 said:


> GROSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!! AHHH! *blueahhh*
> 
> I just drank some eggnog, and Wesley was going crazy over the smell and wanted some.
> 
> ...


That's it. You're gonna die. 

I'm betting on a flesh eating bacteria. That's bad news. Your insurance company will drop you and when you can't work you'll lose your job and everything you have to medical expenses.

I'd say withing a year you'll be living behind a Starbucks twitching on the ground when Rand Paul's kids find you. You'll probably be feeling some relief that the end is at hand when they douse you with gasoline and toss a burning copy of _Atlas Shrugged_ at you. 

All because you didn't accept personal responsibility and avoid that cat lick.


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Personally... I find it disgusting to be licked by anything.

I don't even like "french kissing" much because the fact that someone else's slobber is on me just makes me wanna shiver and get away asap LoL. So yeah, Human, Cat, Dog, Horse... whatever you are, keep your tounge away from meeee! XD Cats may not slobber when they lick you much but it is still disgusting.

And nothing touches my face.. especially paws that have been in a litter box and walking all around this filthy country house. Litter box paws are effin gross... paws might be cute but the bacteria on them certainly isn't. And my cat box is always clean.. I still can't stand the thought!!!


----------



## beamjoy (Nov 6, 2010)

I love when my cats lick me. I love when dogs lick me too. My next door neighbors are cows in a field (literally cows, I'm not just trying to be mean about some people) and just yesterday I walked down to the fence and wound up getting a big cow kiss on my hand after I fed her some tender grass from my yard. An old roommate of mine had a Pomeranian...possibly the dumbest dog I've ever met, but sweet and loving. He had a knack for licking your face and managing to get his tongue right into your mouth. You could shut your mouth as tight as possible, even bite your lips together. He'd still get in there somehow. I can't say I was real crazy about that.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Dave_ph said:


> That's it. You're gonna die.
> 
> I'm betting on a flesh eating bacteria.


Oh stop with the Pelosi-like scare tactics, I'm sure its just plain ol' feline herpes; so I'd just just join the ranks of other infected successful people like Billy Idol, Robin Williams, and Hasselhoff and perhaps even get in on the Valtrex group-buy as a responsible consumer.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Not a chance. One of Obama's death panels has probably already picked up this post.

You've been kitty licked!!!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

N2Th3Stars said:


> Personally... I find it disgusting to be licked by anything.
> 
> I don't even like "french kissing" much because the fact that someone else's slobber is on me just makes me wanna shiver and get away asap LoL. So yeah, Human, Cat, Dog, Horse... whatever you are, keep your tounge away from meeee! XD Cats may not slobber when they lick you much but it is still disgusting.
> 
> And nothing touches my face.. especially paws that have been in a litter box and walking all around this filthy country house. Litter box paws are effin gross... paws might be cute but the bacteria on them certainly isn't. And my cat box is always clean.. I still can't stand the thought!!!


haha you'd have hated my dads method for waking me up. I am a mean person if people wake me up so he would send in the 60 pound dog to wake me up...and she would jump on my chest...and if I wasn't quick enough...I'd be french kissed by my dog each morning...lemmie tell you....I got some quick cover my mouth reflexes now. I swear even after the brushing my teeth and mouth wash I still could swear I had dog breath

I sure did learn to wake up when I heard the door opening though lol.

(side note...couldn't yell at her either because when I did she would pee.lol...so it was get up before she got on me or get doggie drool breath)


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Okay. Ever used the facilities in a resturant. I'm sure you were careful and washed your hands after completing your business. Unfortunatley, teh person before you didn't. They grabbed the handle of the door as they left to go back to their job in the kitchen. Unless you're still in there I bet you grabbed that handle too. 

Did you have lemon slices in your water?

Your only chance is if you've tuned up your immune system with kitty licks.

Stop! Is that poop on your lemon? - TODAY Health - TODAYshow.com
Stop! Is that poop on your lemon? 

A science professor dares to find out what germs lurk on your garnishes 

A total of 25 different types of germs were found on *53 out of the 76 lemons that were sampled. *Some were fecal in origin (either from dirty fingertips of the restaurant employees, or from meat-contaminated cutting boards and knives), while others were types commonly found in saliva, on the skin and in the environment.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

If he ever licks, it's always the inside of my elbow. Not sure why that specific spot.... Mow and I have what my SO calls 'Snuzzle time'. He (MowMow, not my SO) sits on my computer desk next to the keyboard and puts a paw flat on my nose to let me know it's 'snuzzle time'. That's my cue to lean forward so we can rub faces and heads against each other. The inside corner of my eyes and eyelids are thoroughly investigated at this time as are the insides of my ears.

At night Mow has a weird thing about my earlobes. It started when I got him 2 years ago. He'd try to nurse on my earlobe. It's the only thing I've ever discouraged him from doing. He always drools and gets me soggy and it's just kind of icky  All this time and he STILL tries to do it.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's so funny! I can relate. We had a 120+ lb Malamute (she's sadly over the Rainbow Bridge now) when I was married and she outweighed me. She learned that she could lay on top of me on the couch and I couldn't move. She would pin me down and lick my face while I screamed for help...of course anyone around me was too busy laughing to ever help....


----------



## Auntie Crazy (Dec 10, 2006)

Not all six of my cats lick, but two - Ralph and Rachel - are particularly frequent lickers, and both will bite as well. I keep them away from my mouth, and relocate them if it gets uncomfortable, but otherwise, sure, I let them lick me. I'll even "lick" them back with my nose. *chuckle*



Dave_ph said:


> ...Did you have lemon slices in your water?...Stop! Is that poop on your lemon? - TODAY Health - TODAYshow.com... A total of 25 different types of germs were found on *53 out of the 76 lemons that were sampled. *Some were fecal in origin (either from dirty fingertips of the restaurant employees, or from meat-contaminated cutting boards and knives), while others were types commonly found in saliva, on the skin and in the environment.


Not anymore I don't. Thanks a bunch! *facepalm*


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Ducman, that's what you get for teasing Wesley!


----------



## N2Th3Stars (Oct 30, 2010)

Olivers-Slave said:


> haha you'd have hated my dads method for waking me up. I am a mean person if people wake me up so he would send in the 60 pound dog to wake me up...and she would jump on my chest...and if I wasn't quick enough...I'd be french kissed by my dog each morning...lemmie tell you....I got some quick cover my mouth reflexes now. I swear even after the brushing my teeth and mouth wash I still could swear I had dog breath
> 
> I sure did learn to wake up when I heard the door opening though lol.
> 
> (side note...couldn't yell at her either because when I did she would pee.lol...so it was get up before she got on me or get doggie drool breath)


Lolll~ Ohh my, that would be unfortunate! Thankfully my animals are all cool with sleeping when I am. They usually don't bother waking me up, infact they do it so little i'm not even sure how they accomplish it. Pretty sure my dog just lays on me and pushes me with his nose though.. *shrugs*


As for the bathroom comment, eeewww! I always get grossed out by that too, which is why there is a routine for when you MUST make a public bathroom stop. I wont get into it here, this is a kitteh forum after all.. not Life-Lessons 101. :smile:


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

N2Th3Stars said:


> Personally... I find it disgusting to be licked by anything.
> 
> I don't even like "french kissing" much because the fact that someone else's slobber is on me just makes me wanna shiver and get away asap LoL. So yeah, Human, Cat, Dog, Horse... whatever you are, keep your tounge away from meeee! XD Cats may not slobber when they lick you much but it is still disgusting.
> 
> And nothing touches my face.. especially paws that have been in a litter box and walking all around this filthy country house. Litter box paws are effin gross... paws might be cute but the bacteria on them certainly isn't. And my cat box is always clean.. I still can't stand the thought!!!


So you never wash then? 

Seriously, you do know that your own mouth is FULL of bacteria? No matter how "clean" you think you are, you're carrying a shedload of little friends around. Inside and out. Most of them do absolutely no harm at all. You'd have to scrub with medical strength antiseptic to kill all of them, and repeat several dozen times a day.


----------



## Ducman69 (Aug 28, 2010)

Huge said:


> Seriously, you do know that your own mouth is FULL of bacteria? No matter how "clean" you think you are, you're carrying a shedload of little friends around. Inside and out. Most of them do absolutely no harm at all. You'd have to scrub with medical strength antiseptic to kill all of them, and repeat several dozen times a day.


Yeah, but you KNOW where your mouth has been. :wink


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

Fair point.
Anyway, it's not unhygienic unless you French kiss your cat.


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

Huge said:


> Fair point.
> Anyway, it's not unhygienic unless you French kiss your cat.


 seriously! darnit all those makeout sessions with oliver must end then *sadface*


----------



## Rissa (Aug 1, 2010)

My own cats don't lick me much, but my mom's cat, who I take care of, is a crazy licker! Hands, arms, face, legs, toes, anything she can get to. I let her for a little while, but after a few minutes it really starts to hurt!


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

Two words.

Elevator Buttons

Can you imagine how many people have pushed the button for a popular floor like the ground floor. What have they been doing with their hands? They probably stopped off in the washroom before they left the building for the daily commute. We all know that "wash room" is a misnomer. What if they washed but the touched the door handle on the way out.

Germs on the elevator call button.

Germs on all the floor buttons, but especially that filthy ground floor button.

If you thihk about it you should be begging your cats to lick your hands clean when you get home at night. They have a natural exfoliating characteristic that should help rid you of all those germs.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

If people really got sick from bacteria on lift buttons and so on, we'd all be constantly ill. You guys don't give your immune systems much credit do you 

*before anyone says it, I know some people have immune system problems, so they should be careful.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

And when was the last case of an illness from a kitty lick?

But I did just walk out of a sub shop because the woman in front of me was hacking and spewing germs. Really disgusting. I'm glad I got my vacines this year.


----------



## Dave_ph (Jul 7, 2009)

It is not recommended that you share your ice cream with your cat 

Notes: Many cats cannot digest the milk in ice cream. The owner lives and works with cats and *has built up a good immunity to most of the minor infections they carry.*


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

Franklin is my facial exfoliator. I will never have to pay for expensive spa treatments as long as he's around.


----------



## Ummm (Jul 16, 2010)

Sesame was trying to groom my wool sweater the other day, it's too funny


----------



## Saydee (Nov 9, 2010)

Booger licks me constantly. He'll lick my hands and arms, but he prefers to lick my face. Whenever I lean back in my office chair he'll jump up on my chest and start licking my face. He also does it when I lay down to go to bed. He even licks my lips and sometimes gets drool in my mouth, but it doesn't bother me because most bacteria and parasites are host specific -- they won't survive / infect a human.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

Of course. :love2


----------

